# Decauville track...



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Decauville track bears the last name of its inventor Paul, who was an inventor in the late 1800's and early 1900's. His innovation was a complete light narrow gauge easily assembled industrial rail system of straights, curves, switches, wyes, and, turntables where the steel rails were attached to flat metal ties...



























































Decauville tracks came in 500mm (19 3/4") and 600mm (23 3/4") gauges.

Since I have a welder now, I'm going to try building a simple straight piece of Decauville track to run into the hand car shed.


----------

